# Ground rods and wire...



## union5app (Aug 19, 2016)

2000 amp service with 300awg cu too ground rods. You should have seen the inspectors face. Someone needs to reread 250.66. I bet that wire disappears off the side of that building inside of 3 months. Laughing

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok..


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

union5app said:


> 2000 amp service with *300awg* cu too ground rods. You should have seen the inspectors face. Someone needs to reread 250.66. I bet that wire disappears off the side of that building inside of 3 months. Laughing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


What size is 300 awg? 

I've done tons of work with 2/0 and 4/0 ground wire above ground, and heard of only a small handful of thefts. Several places are moving to Aluminum ground wire above ground to deter the thefts.. The 750 mcm ground grid we did was buried..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think the op's comment was based on the fact that 250.66 only requires a #6 to the rod. I assume 300 awg means 300 kcm


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think the op's comment was based on the fact that 250.66 only requires a #6 to the rod. I assume *300 awg* means 300 kcm


Or 3/0?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think the op's comment was based on the fact that 250.66 only requires a #6 to the rod. I assume 300 awg means 300 kcm


I don't care what size service it is, ground rods are getting #6 green or bare. Lately in my advanced years I have gotten soft and use #4 solid. It's easy to keep track of and I know it won't get used for a ground wire on a job.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Same here. I always ran #4 because you don't have to worry about secondary protection of the GEC.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Same here. I always ran #4 because you don't have to worry about secondary protection of the GEC.


We always run a stick of PVC out of the meter socket and through the intersystem block because it looks better, so we use #6 for the rods.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I also use #4 because I rope a good number of 200 amp houses and I don't care to have to haul 2 spools of bare wire around in my van, so I only have to stock one using #4 cause it works for both the rod and the water pipe and ufer. 


Hey that was three things I said both for. My grade school English teacher is gonna get real pissed at me for that.


----------

